# Hatch Aftermarket Tails



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'LL HAVE THOSE, thanks.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Would like those for the 1st gens. Gonna go searching.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The sedan version does not look like that. Here is what you get...


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

evo77 said:


> The sedan version does not look like that. Here is what you get...


Those would be a hard pass for me.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

These are similar: https://www.amazon.com/11-15-Chevy-...---------1-0&sr=1-16&ymm=2012:chevrolet:cruze


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

evo77 said:


> The sedan version does not look like that. Here is what you get...


Those are the Gen 1 ones.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Those are the Gen 1 ones.


So are the ones on the original post.

Didn't realize this was posted in the Gen 2 forum. I don't think the OP realized either.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

evo77 said:


> So are the ones on the original post.
> 
> Didn't realize this was posted in the Gen 2 forum. I don't think the OP realized either.


He posted about hatch tails...


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

EricSmit said:


> He posted about hatch tails...


My initial post was in response to post #3.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

For all you Gen 2 owners, there currently is no aftermarket lamps for the North American Cruze. But don't fret. The Chinese always come through with options. LOL

Here is the China market Cruze from 2015. The body style is slightly different from the NA Cruze...










Here is the aftermarket version of that model which gives you an idea of what it would look like...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What Gen is this?


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> What Gen is this?


1st Gen hatch, never released in the states though

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

evo77 said:


> Here is the China market Cruze from 2015. The body style is slightly different from the NA Cruze...


The China version tail lights look almost identical to me to 2024+ Kia Forte tails










11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------

